#  > Engineering Studies Abroad - Study Abroad! >  > TOEFL - Preparation Tips and Guidelines >  >  Top Universities/Colleges in Singapore With Rank

## amos.0119

Details of top colleges in United Singapore, with important details including the official website, address, year of foundation their ranks etc.


1. National University of Singapore
Rank:  1
World Ranking: 116
Founded: 1980
Website:  http://www.nus.edu.sg/
Address: 21 Lower Kent Ridge Road, Singapore 119077


2. Nanyang Technological University 
Rank:  2
World Ranking: 243
Founded: 1991
Website:  http://www.ntu.edu.sg/Pages/home.aspx
Address: 50 Nanyang Ave, Singapore 639798


3. Singapore Management University
Rank:  3
World Ranking: 1225
Founded: 2000
Website:  http://www.smu.edu.sg/
Address: 81 Victoria Street, Singapore 188065 


4. National Institute of Education
Rank:  4
World Ranking: 2645
Founded: 2007
Website:  http://www.nie.edu.sg/
Address: 1 Nanyang Walk, Singapore 637616


5. Singapore Polytechnic
Rank:  5
World Ranking: 2995
Founded: 1954
Website:  http://www.sp.edu.sg/wps/portal/vp-spws
Address: 500 Dover Road, Singapore 139651


For More Details: Click Here:





  Similar Threads: Top Universities/Colleges in United States US With Rank Top Universities/Colleges in United Kingdom, UK With Rank Top 20 Colleges in Europe With Rank colleges avaliable on jee mains rank of 49124 Could i get admission in government colleges of upsee with 5465 rank?

----------

